# Thinking about a trap line?



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I was wondering what I would have to do before I can trap and what am I about to get into? I have watch youtube videos but it seem most is about coyote but I think I would go for them also but more on *****, and has people been successful in Ohio trapping?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hunting license & fur takers permit along with a trapper education certificate. Supplies aren't cheap, but it's well worth it. Try surfing the OSTA (Ohio State Trappers) website for info & attend one of their trapping field days. Putting up the fur is quite a bit of work, but it's the only hobby I have that I can make money on.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

T-180 said:


> Hunting license & fur takers permit along with a trapper education certificate. Supplies aren't cheap, but it's well worth it. Try surfing the OSTA (Ohio State Trappers) website for info & attend one of their trapping field days. Putting up the fur is quite a bit of work, but it's the only hobby I have that I can make money on.


I just want something to do during the winter time. I was going to get maybe 20 or so traps but I have to take the course first.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

It's an online course

I just finished mine up

Pretty easy reading
Helpful too!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

GasFish26 said:


> It's an online course
> 
> I just finished mine up
> 
> ...


Where do you find the test, I can't find it on wildohio.com?


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I found it I think 50 questions.


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

Become a member of trapperman.com. a lot of info from sets to lure to fur put up. Once you stsrt you'll get hooked so be ready to spend some money. Youll also fall in love with it.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

bmiller said:


> Become a member of trapperman.com. a lot of info from sets to lure to fur put up. Once you stsrt you'll get hooked so be ready to spend some money. Youll also fall in love with it.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ok I just joined OSTA.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd also suggest starting out on **** & muskrats as they are more plentiful, easier to catch, & generally more profitable than the canines & mink. Love the rats if you can find enough of them ....... easy to trap (usually), easy to skin, simple to put up, & good price.


----------

